# Little ride today



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My cousin bought himself a Kingquad, so we rode down to the creek behind the 'hood to see if we could find any mud. 

I got the buggy stuck in this first hole a few months ago. Guess all the rain has washed a bottom back into it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like he may need some pointers on how to mud... gotta lean into it one way and then the other. Rocking quickly hardly works.. lol

At least he's enjoying the new ride!:bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

What!! She wouldn't get off and push? LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> What!! She wouldn't get off and push? LOL


 
Nope...and wouldn't help "rock it" either...lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Being a southern gentleman you'd think he'd get off and push and let her drive....just saying


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Her sitting there looking good is enough for me! Lol


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

mud PRO 700* said:


> Her sitting there looking good is enough for me! Lol


Hell no... they gotta be ready to jump in there. Lol

BFWDP


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha. She did mention her job was to just look pretty. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Haha. She did mention her job was to just look pretty.


Mission accomplished haha


----------

